# Ami invisible, confie toi...



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Eh oui, ami lecteur*, ton copain Bobby est de retour dans un nouveau sujet trépidant, bourré d&#8217;intérêt et truffé d&#8217;humour glacé et sophistiqué!
:rateau:
:mouais:

Bon, bref...
J&#8217;ai cru remarquer (et je ne suis pas le seul, non non non) une certaine recrudescence (voire une recrudescence certaine) de posteurs aimant à cocher l&#8217;option &#8220;apparaitre comme invisible&#8221; dans leur profil.
Il y a certains moments ou l&#8217;on peut noter que pratiquement la moitié d&#8217;entre nous préfèrent être invisibles...

D&#8217;ou la question : 
Qu&#8217;est-ce donc diable que vous avez dans la couenne, tas de fripons?!
D&#8217;ou vient cette fâcheuse habitude de vous planquer comme une bande de vils pleutres?

Amok vous a embêté?
Backcat, alors?
Nephou? (Oh non pas lui quand même...  )
Tu es une fille, et un posteur mâle (je ne pense à personne en particulier) t&#8217;inonde de MPs bourrés d&#8217;allusions fallacieuses?
Tu es un garçon et un posteur mâle (je ne pense à personne en particulier) t&#8217;inonde de MPs bourrés d&#8217;allusions fallacieuses?   


Bref...
Allonge-toi là, raconte moi tout...
Pourquoi que t&#8217;as envie de te planquer comme ça?



*Oui, toi aussi Xavier


----------



## Nephou (28 Mars 2006)

On peut embêter qui on veut, quand on veut, dans quelque état que ce soit&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Ah merde, pas pensé à ça...
Commence bien!

:rateau:


----------



## esope (28 Mars 2006)

a voté

mais à quoi ça sert cette fonction :mouais: 
"ils" sont de retour pour nous espionner??


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

David Vincent a des révélations à faire, mais le réseau Echelon le surveille...

De toute façon la vérité est ailleurs ....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, ami lecteur*, ton copain Bobby est de retour dans un nouveau sujet trépidant, bourré dintérêt et truffé dhumour glacé et sophistiqué!
> :rateau:
> :mouais:


 C'est ce que je constate...  

Sinon je suppose que c'est mon post qui t'as inspiré? 

Je ne parlais de la fonction des forums... De quoi je parlais alors?  Ben tu verras... Ou pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je constate...
> 
> Sinon je suppose que c'est mon post qui t'as inspiré?
> 
> Je ne parlais de la fonction des forums... De quoi je parlais alors?  Ben tu verras... Ou pas...


Aucun rapport.
C'est plutôt mon observation personnelle à moi que j'ai, ainsi qu'un post de Supermoquette qui m'ont inspiré. 

Ceci dit, ton avis est le bienvenu.


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Pour une fois que je participe à un sondage !
Je suis banalement visible et visiblement banal 
Si je veux qu'on ne me voie pas, je commence par me taire, c'est beaucoup plus efficace !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Tiens!





Qu'est-ce que je disais!
Moi ça m'épate...
J'aimerais comprendre...


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je veux qu'on ne me voie pas, je commence par me taire, c'est beaucoup plus efficace !


pareil....
mais il m'arrive quand même de rares fois de me mettre en invisible; c'est uniquement pour lire sans poster.....pourquoi j'en sais rien ?!.... 

_sinon, là, maintenant, il y a deux "invisibles" sur ce fil...._


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pareil....
> _sinon, là, maintenant, il y a deux "invisibles" sur ce fil...._



Bouh !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Aucun rapport.
> C'est plutôt mon observation personnelle à moi que j'ai, ainsi qu'un post de Supermoquette qui m'ont inspiré.
> 
> Ceci dit, ton avis est le bienvenu.



_Jadis, avec mon ancien pseudo, je me suis fait invisible mais je ne sais plus pourquoi..._

Voilà. C'était vraiment très intéressant. Je vais suivre le conseil de Luc :



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je veux qu'on ne me voie pas, je commence par me taire, c'est beaucoup plus efficace !


...et me coucher. Ciao.


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

Souvent en invisible, en général pour lire "tranquillement" et pas envie de répondre. 
Et puis, on va pas tout partager non plus


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Amok vous a embêté?
> Backcat, alors?
> Nephou? (Oh non pas lui quand même



Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Souvent en invisible, en général pour lire "tranquillement" et pas envie de répondre.


Même visible, je ne me sens pas obligé de répondre 



			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, on va pas tout partager non plus


Ça c'est sûr

PS Il m'arrive quand même de jeter un oeil en anonyme (pas en invisible ) si c'est mon gamin qui m'a piqué l'ordi et que j'ai la flemme de changer d'utilisateur pour 3 minutes.


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !



Voilà ! Ça doit être pour ça !


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !



C'est malin d'expliquer ça, N'importe qui va postuler maintenant


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !



Amok distrait les petits jeunes mais, quant à moi, vu mon âge, ça fait longtemps que je ne crois plus aux super-pouvoirs 
(En plus le coup du loup-garou, en Lozère on a déjà eu la bête du Gévaudan, alors un Amok... )

(Je sens que je vais lui aiguiser les dents, je vais aller me coucher avant de dire trop de conneries, je suis fatigué ce soir )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !


Enfin des révélations!! 
Je l'aurai pas ouvert pour rien celui-là!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Allez, un petit dernier pour la route, ce post est l'occasion de faire un peu de pub pour Edgar. Lisez ou relisez "la lettre volée", ou comment l'invisible n'est pas où l'on croit 

(Pour ceux qui n'arriveraient pas à dormir, y a le séminaire de Lacan sur le sujet aussi )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même visible, je ne me sens pas obligé de répondre




Ceci dit, LucG a ici une bonne objection.
Katelijn, ton excuse est pourrie!
Le peuple en veut une autre, une qui tienne un minimum la route!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Je suis invisible, je suis DocEvil, et je n'aime pas qu'on m'emmerde. Tant que je reste visible d'Amok et de Foguenne, ça me va. :love:

Peut-être d'autres n'ont-ils pas envie qu'on se rende compte du temps proprement incroyable qu'ils passent à écumer les forums ? 
Mais étant donné que les modérateurs voient tous les membres connectés, c'est un soin superfétatoire*.














* Achetez des dictionnaires, bande de niais.


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, LucG a ici une bonne objection.
> Katelijn, ton excuse est pourrie!
> Le peuple en veut une autre, une qui tienne un minimum la route!



Tu l'as dit: je ne me sens pas proche du peuple 
C'est bon là?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis invisible, je suis DocEvil




T'as voté, toi, au lieu de dire des conneries?


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

Et hop!


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Enfin des révélations!!
> Je l'aurai pas ouvert pour rien celui-là!!



D'ailleurs si tu savais la somme d'infos que l'on a sur toi...  Un dossier épais comme 3 annuaires papier !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si tu savais la somme d'infos que l'on a sur toi...  Un dossier épais comme 3 annuaires papier !



Si c'est l'annuaire du 9-3, c'est peut-être impressionnant mais si c'est l'annuaire de la Lozère, y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est l'annuaire du 9-3, c'est peut-être impressionnant mais si c'est l'annuaire de la Lozère, y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat



Na parle pas de fouet malheureux ! Tu es en plein dedans, justement, et ce sont des infos confidentielles !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as voté, toi, au lieu de dire des conneries?


J'ai voté, malgré l'absence de l'option concernant mon cas spécifique (tu sais pourtant que la promiscuité du commun m'est odieuse). Enfin, glissons... 
Selon les termes de ton sondage, je suis donc invisible pour on ne sait trop quelle raison. Il en est une pourtant qui aurait pu me satisfaire d'autant que je crois que tu la partages : "On ne voit bien qu'avec le c&#339;ur, l'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux." 

EDIT : La prochaine fois que tu t'adresses à moi sur ce ton, je lâche Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si tu savais la somme d'infos que l'on a sur toi...  Un dossier épais comme 3 annuaires papier !


Ouais... y'est marqué "kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon - kilécon..." partout d'ailleurs.

 

(joli sujet. C'est quand qu'on va commencer à parler de voyeurisme malsain, tout ça... là, ça va me plaire encore plus )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si tu savais la somme d'infos que l'on a sur toi...  Un dossier épais comme 3 annuaires papier !


Me doute bien que vous avez vos infos qui viennent "d'en haut" va... 


 

edit :
Backcat salopard!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Na parle pas de fouet malheureux ! Tu es en plein dedans, justement, et ce sont des infos confidentielles !



Je le savais que j'allais gaffer, je le savais


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour tu es vert, cher ami, tu constateras que nos super-pouvoirs nous permettent non seulement de voir les "invisibles", mais de plus de bien les reperer puisqu'ils sont assortis d'une petite étoile indiquant qu'ils le sont aux regards des gueux !


ça je m'en doutais malgré ma "jeunesse" sur ce forum !...... 
_(Bobby t'es d'une naïveté des fois !!...)_   



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Achetez des dictionnaires, bande de niais.


Koic'est ?! :mouais:  pareil qu'un annuaire ?!  


P.S : et l'Amok porte des collants ?! ....passque pour avoir des super-pouvoirs.....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si tu savais la somme d'infos que l'on a sur toi...  Un dossier épais comme 3 annuaires papier !


Dont deux tomes consacrés aux maladies qu'il peut transmettre. Soyons précis.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : La prochaine fois que tu t'adresses à moi sur ce ton, je lâche Amok.



Et il devrait tenir debout tout seul tu crois ?


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok porte des collants ?! ....passque pour avoir des super-pouvoirs.....


En temps normal ce genre de propos vaut un ban de trois mois, mais je suis d'humeur badine ce soir. Non, pas de collants. Mais des bas, et du N°5 de Chanel.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais des bas, et du N°5 de Chanel.


Il dort comme ça. J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Tu vas attirer les casseurs avec ta vitrine clinquante là... fait gaffe


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça je m'en doutais malgré ma "jeunesse" sur ce forum !......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est presque ça. Pour raisonner par analogie : l'annuaire c'est "les chiffres et les lettres", le dictionnaire, y a que "les lettres" 

PS. Pour le juste prix, tu demandes à Doc  (ceci dit le TLF vaut son prix si tu l'achètes en CD-ROM et en plus, il est en accés libre sur le net


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et il devrait tenir debout tout seul tu crois ?



Moi, je l'ai pas dit, c'est bien ce que je disais : pour être invisible, le mieux c'est de se taire, ça n'empêche pas de penser 

Bon, qu'est-ce que je disais là


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est presque ça. Pour raisonner par analogie : l'annuaire c'est "les chiffres et les lettres", le dictionnaire, y a que "les lettres"
> 
> PS. Pour le juste prix, tu demandes à Doc  (ceci dit le TLF vaut son prix si tu l'achètes en CD-ROM et en plus, il est en accés libre sur le net



Merci Luc G, j'en avais entendu parler, mais ne me souvenait plus du nom


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand qu'on va commencer à parler de voyeurisme malsain, tout ça... là, ça va me plaire encore plus



Bon...
Alors t'avais dit que tu le ferais plus...
Mais tu n'as pas tort...

(Tout ça devient follement consensuel, je suis tout emoustillé )

En effet ce fil POURRAIT soulever quelques points intéressants.
(Enfin quand Môôssieur Doquéville aura fini de raconter des conneries... Non pas Amok, non!!  )


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et il devrait tenir debout tout seul tu crois ?



*Judas !*


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En effet ce fil POURRAIT soulever quelques points intéressants.



Genre ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Moi, ce que je voudrais surtout c'est qu'on explique à la personne qui avoue "faire comme DocEvil", que "faire comme" ça ne veut pas dire "être". C'est sans doute injuste, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En temps normal ce genre de propos vaut un ban de trois mois, mais je suis d'humeur badine ce soir. Non, pas de collants. Mais des bas, et du N°5 de Chanel.


Fichtre !!!....  
 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas attirer les casseurs avec ta vitrine clinquante là... fait gaffe


...des démangeaisons sur mon crayon.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Genre ? :mouais:


Ben écoute, ça dépendra des réponses justement
(pas dans le sondage, hein, je parle des posts)
Je pense, peut-être à tort, que certains ne sont pas invisibles innocemment. Ca m'intéresse de savoir pourquoi, et quelques uns d'entre nous ont peut-être leur avis sur la question...
En général quand je pose une question, c'est que je ne connais pas la (et puis merde), et j'attends justement les retombées pour savoir si j'ai bien fait de la poser. 
Tiens, tu vois, là maintenant, j'ai l'impression que Backcat a un truc à dire...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Moi en fait. Je fais tout l'inverse. Sur une machine qui n'est jamais éteinte à la maison, j'ai un safari avec 357 onglets d'ouverts. A chaque onglet correspond un des fils que je suis. J'apparais donc présent dans 357 fils et les nioubes tremblent en voyant la liste des connectés.
C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que Mackie arrive à recueillir autant d'emails de fans de Lorie, que DocEvil collectionne autant d'images-pieuses-points-fidélité sur vénérez-moi.com, forum "&#339;cuménisme, mode d'emploi" ou qu'Amok reçoit autant de cadeaux promotionnels de la part de Sédagyl. Pour t'aider dans cette nouvelle expérience de ton nouveau toi internet, mon bon Bobby, je t'ai inscrit sur biactol.fr, un ptit site communautaire plein d'avenir dans lequel un bon portrait et une omniprésence virtuelle t'apporteront enfin le succès que tu mérites et que personne ici ne t'accorde.
Ce qui est un scandale, convenons-en !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je voudrais surtout c'est qu'on explique à la personne qui avoue "faire comme DocEvil", que "faire comme" ça ne veut pas dire "être". C'est sans doute injuste, mais c'est comme ça.



D'accord avec toi, doc, le côté sacrificiel de son vote est sans doute méritoire mais, quoi qu'il en ait, il ne pourra pas t'aider à porter ton fardeau !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Quatre messages dans la même minute, c'est pas beau ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> le succès que tu mérites et que personne ici ne t'accorde.
> Ce qui est un scandale, convenons-en !




QUAND JE DISAIS QUE CE FIL POUVAIT SOULEVER DES POINTS INTERESSANTS!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En général quand je pose une question, c'est que je ne connais pas la question



Ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à être fatigué, ce soir


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je voudrais surtout c'est qu'on explique à la personne qui avoue "faire comme DocEvil", que "faire comme" ça ne veut pas dire "être". C'est sans doute injuste, mais c'est comme ça.




C'est peut être comme ça, c'est surtout tant mieux pour lui!
Il se rend sans doute pas compte, le petit inconscient! 
 

edit : 
Ok, ok, LucG, j'édite...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi en fait. Je fais tout l'inverse. Sur une machine qui n'est jamais éteinte à la maison, j'ai un safari avec 357 onglets d'ouverts. A chaque onglet correspond un des fils que je suis. J'apparais donc présent dans 357 fils et les nioubes tremblent en voyant la liste des connectés.
> C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que Mackie arrive à recueillir autant d'emails de fans de Lorie, que DocEvil collectionne autant d'images-pieuses-points-fidélité sur vénérez-moi.com, forum "cuménisme, mode d'emploi" ou qu'Amok reçoit autant de cadeaux promotionnels de la part de Sédagyl. Pour t'aider dans cette nouvelle expérience de ton nouveau toi internet, mon bon Bobby, je t'ai inscrit sur biactol.fr, un ptit site communautaire plein d'avenir dans lequel un bon portrait et une omniprésence virtuelle t'apporteront enfin le succès que tu mérites et que personne ici ne t'accorde.
> Ce qui est un scandale, convenons-en !


Rhhhhaaaaa ! Tu devrais te lâcher plus souvent. :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je voudrais surtout c'est qu'on explique à la personne qui avoue "faire comme DocEvil", que "faire comme" ça ne veut pas dire "être". C'est sans doute injuste, mais c'est comme ça.




tu veux vraiment que j'avoue que c'est moi ?!!


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhhaaaaa ! Tu devrais te lâcher plus souvent. :love:



Oui, mais bon : Sédagyl, je trouve ca moyen !


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Tiens j'avais pas vu ce fil :rateau: ma foi fort intéressant  

Je suis parfois invisible  mais j'adore surtout voir ce que font les autres, d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que je découvre de nouveau fil (merci a BackCat sur qui j'ai vu que ce fil existe), tiens tu pourrais crée un fil pour savoir comment les gens navigue sur macGé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment que j'avoue que c'est moi ?!!


Si j'avais pu me douter, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, de cette admiration secrète que tu me voues depuis des années (ce que je peux comprendre), crois bien qu'il y a belle lurette que je t'aurais ouvert mes bras, mon cur et la porte du petit cagibis dont le soupirail donne sur la cour de derrière.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon : Sédagyl, je trouve ca moyen !


Évidemment, c'est comme Alzheimer : quand on est concerné, c'est tout de suite moins drôle.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais pu me douter, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, de cette admiration secrète que tu me voues depuis des années (ce que je peux comprendre), crois bien qu'il y a belle lurette que je t'aurais ouvert mes bras, mon cur et la porte du petit cagibis dont le soupirail donne sur la cour de derrière.


c'est beau comme du Gide !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau comme du Gide !!


Oui, mais heureusement c'en est pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Et vaaaaaaas-y qu'ça floode à mort dans mon nouveau fil tout neuf!
Regardez moi ça yen a partout!
Alors ça, conneries, billevesées et compagnie, ya du monde hein!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et vaaaaaaas-y qu'ça floode à mort dans mon nouveau fil tout neuf!
> Regardez moi ça yen a partout!
> Alors ça, conneries, billevesées et compagnie, ya du monde hein!




Tu pensais que dans le bar ça allait monter haut sauf dans certains sujet serieux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu pensais que dans le bar ça allait monter haut sauf dans certains sujet serieux



ben oui, grace à ce fil, je découvre une fonction qui ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit. Sont timides peut-être?

Bon là par exmple, quelqu'un me regarde et je vais le faire sortir du bois:

de toute façon ça sert à rien que je sois invisible, même en anonyme les modos savent que je suis là ou pas... j'avoue... je suis sur noos avec un adresse ip fixe. Et je n'utilise pas leur modem. j'ai honte :love:

Alors: voyeurisme ou timidité? pire!: préparation d'un acte délictuel?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu pensais que dans le bar ça allait monter haut sauf dans certains sujet serieux




*D'la vraie graine de modo*
ce Jojo le retour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Mais c'est qu'il a raison Bobby. 
Tenez, en ce moment-même on a 175 connecté et seulement une cinquantaine sont visibles.







_edit : le premier qui dit que c'est pas lisible... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Ouais mais faut voir qu'il y a 114 invités...

Ceci dit, bien sûr que j'ai raison.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

:rose:


--> Je sors, je me fouette, et je m'auto ban pour la journée (en vrai, pas en mode invisible)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il a raison Bobby.
> Tenez, en ce moment-même on a 175 connecté et seulement une cinquantaine sont visibles.
> 
> 
> ...


mais, ça peut être de "vrais" invités"; Je me suis inscrit début 2005 et n'ai commencé à poster qu'en début d'année 2006. En fait je venais, lisais et n'avais aucun besoin de me faire reconnaître puisque je n'intervenais pas. Il n'y avait aucun esprit "voyeur" ou volontaire.

C'est en particulier vrai pour le bar où certaines discussions sont très intéressantes et où la facilité de certains à écrire des textes peut être intimidante . (coucou Pascal et SM:love

Après, qu'il y ait des pervers :afraid::hosto::modo:, je ne sais pas


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être d'autres n'ont-ils pas envie qu'on se rende compte du temps proprement incroyable qu'ils passent à écumer les forums ?
> Mais étant donné que les modérateurs voient tous les membres connectés, c'est un soin superfétatoire*.


Hé hé hé hé


----------



## Hippocampe (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être d'autres n'ont-ils pas envie qu'on se rende compte du temps proprement incroyable qu'ils passent à écumer les forums ?
> Mais étant donné que les modérateurs voient tous les membres connectés, c'est un soin superfétatoire.


oui... 
en même temps, les apparences sont trompeuses... hein comme on dit, l'habit ne fait pas le moine (pour preuve les disciples de votre Grandeur   )

ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un onglet de Safari en permanence ouvert sur MacG qu'on est tout le temps scotché à écumer les forums... là est la ruse de sioux  

... la fainéantise de cliquer pour fermer la fenêtre est une explication... :rateau: 

et pour apporter ma petite contribution (dont tout le monde se fiche allégrement... mais c'est pas grave) à ce fil ma foi fort intéressant D ), je ne vois pas l'intérêt de se dissimuler derrière une invisibilité toute relative.
... "invisibilité" qui existe par ailleurs du fait de l'interface.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhhaaaaa ! Tu devrais te lâcher plus souvent. :love:


Bah faut en avoir envie surtout... Mais j'y veillerai  Dommage que ma connexion m'ait lâché cette nuit, j'étais bien parti


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, bien sûr que j'ai raison.


Tiens, ça me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## dool (29 Mars 2006)

Moi, je suis invisible car de toute façon personne ne me remarque. Tout le monde me marche dessus, chacun écrase sa cigarette sur ma main, quelquefois je croise le regard d'un inconnu dans mes yeux...puis je constate qu'en fait là il a le regard dans le vide et qu'il pense à ce qu'il a foutrement bien pu oublier ce matin avant de partir ! Ah des fois on m'aperçoit c'est sûr, mais s'affiche cet air de désolation qui suit ce soupir malheureux...alors être invisible est une philosophie pur moi !!





Ah nan merde ça marche pas ce que je raconte, je ne viens pas en invisible ici !


Edit : hey j'ai pas mis de smileys de mes...mais je déconne hein P H ! 
Edit 2eme du nom : C'est bon je mettrais des smileys la prochaine fois pfffff


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ...Tout le monde me marche dessus, chacun écrase sa cigarette sur ma main...




Arrête ! tu m'excites !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

moi, c'est les oreilles.


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2006)

Cherche François Pignon...c'est mercredi et il a dîner ce soir....il est en invisible lui aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Cherche François Pignon...c'est mercredi et il a dîner ce soir....il est en invisible lui aussi ?


C'est juste.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis invisible car de toute façon personne ne me remarque.




*Ah tiens, pour moi c'est tout l'inverse*
je me met en visible pour que les gens ils voient que je sois là. 
Comme je me sens très seul derrière mon écran froid et impersonnel à s'interroger sur le sens de mon existence perdu que je suis dans les tréfonds du cyberespace et à me demandé ce que je vais manger a midi, je cherche un peu de chaleur humaine et d'amitié. Même le chat il me rejette, il veut pas venir sur les genoux de son papa.

Rien ne vient, pas de zempés, pas de couboules, rien, rien...

Persone pense à moi. Pourtant je suis en vert. (je devrais peut être m'y mettre ... au vert)
Personne ne m'aime.

Vous voulé donc pas être mes ami ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste.


Pas Juste, François... 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne voulez donc pas être mes amis ?




Puisque tu demandes si gentiment...
Nan.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah tiens, pour moi c'est tout l'inverse*
> je me met en visible pour que les gens ils voient que je sois là.
> Comme je me sens très seul derrière mon écran froid et impersonnel à s'interroger sur le sens de mon existence perdu que je suis dans les tréfonds du cyberespace et à me demandé ce que je vais manger a midi, je cherche un peu de chaleur humaine et d'amitié. Même le chat il me rejette, il veut pas venir sur les genoux de son papa.
> 
> ...



Vu que tu m'as l'air de laisser apparaître présentement de légères tendances masochistes et connaissant tes goûts par ailleurs, permets-moi d'essayer de te remonter le moral à l'heure de l'apéritif avec le fouet catalan


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Cela dit, si ça peut rassurer bobby, je serai visible sur quatre continents à partir de 8 h 36 GMT.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, si ça peut rassurer bobby, je serai visible sur quatre continents à partit de 8 h 36 GMT.




T'as vu l'heure, là  parce qu'on a vraiment l'impression que le temps ne compte pas pour toi, même en grammaire 

(En plus ici, pour l'instant, ce n'est pas vraiment visible, on verra bien si tu te dévoiles )


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Sert à rien d'être invisible avec la salade de thon que je viens d'engloutir


----------



## sofiping (29 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis invisible car de toute façon personne ne me remarque. Tout le monde me marche dessus, chacun écrase sa cigarette sur ma main, quelquefois je croise le regard d'un inconnu dans mes yeux...puis je constate qu'en fait là il a le regard dans le vide et qu'il pense à ce qu'il a foutrement bien pu oublier ce matin avant de partir ! Ah des fois on m'aperçoit c'est sûr, mais s'affiche cet air de désolation qui suit ce soupir malheureux...alors être invisible est une philosophie pur moi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah saperlipopette ... grillée par Dool ... je me suis farcis la lecture de tout le sujet en totale visible ... ce qui me donnait le temps d'arranger un post ad hoc ...et toc Dool post le fin fond de ma pensée  

Sauf peut être l'histoire de la cigarette ... suis pas sur de garder mon calme sur un coup comme ça


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

Je suis invisible.
C'est comme ça, on ne peut pas me voir.
Bobby veut savoir pourquoi. Et bien : par habitude.
Par habitude, prise d'abord lors de la création d'un autre personnage que celui de rezba, dont je ne voulais pas qu'il soit vu, à une époque où, d'ailleurs, les modos n'avaient pas les mêmes possibilités de vision nocturne qu'aujourd'hui.
Habitude gardée ensuite lorsque j'ai été modo, afin d'éviter que l'apparition de mon nom en bas d'un fil ne déclenche un mp pour assouvir une demande particulière, ou parce que je ne souhaitais pas que l'on puisse savoir si j'avais oui ou non lu un fil, ou été présent au moment où une demande de posteur m'arrivait.
Habitude gardée aujourd'hui. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. Par habitude ? 
Si ça te dérange, viens dans la cour, on va règler ça à mains nues et au couteau de boucher.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'heure, là



Des fois, je cause, je cause, je devrais pas : finalement, peut-être que le doc a plutôt un problème avec GMT qu'avec la grammaire


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Habitude gardée ensuite lorsque j'ai été modo, afin d'éviter que l'apparition de mon nom en bas d'un fil ne déclenche un mp pour assouvir une demande particulière, ou parce que je ne souhaitais pas que l'on puisse savoir si j'avais oui ou non lu un fil, ou été présent au moment où une demande de posteur m'arrivait.



Ça pourrait amener à une question complémentaire de celle de Bobby : est-ce que vous regardez qui est connecté avant de poster ? 

(personnellement, c'est rare : je poste d'abord, je réfléchis après  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

MOI AUSSI !!!   Tout pareil !! Et même que parfois, je ne réfléchis pas non plus après  










(Si vous avez l'occasion de féliciter Tirhum... )


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> MOI AUSSI !!!   Tout pareil !! Et même que parfois, je ne réfléchis pas non plus après



Remarque bien que je n'ai pas dit combien de temps après. En fait, là, je viens de réfléchir.


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

j'aime beaucoup ce dessin de tirhum...    mais je t'aurais vu plus grand 


edit: corrigé avec toutes mes plus plates excuses


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Faut vraiment arrêter de l'appeler thirium  Sinon il va demander une place dans le tableau périodique


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> MOI AUSSI !!!   Tout pareil !! Et même que parfois, je ne réfléchis pas non plus après




Pareil, sauf que j'essaye de continuer à réfléchir après.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait amener à une question complémentaire de celle de Bobby : est-ce que vous regardez qui est connecté avant de poster ?


Non.
Quel intérêt ? 
Le plaisir de ne parler qu'en présence d'un aéropage minimum de personnes qui d'habitude vous apprécient (ou vous détestent, c'est selon) ?
Bof...



Sinon, BC, je le voyais plutôt comme ca - mais le dessin de tirhum m'a bien fait marrer.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Autant faire chier tout le monde. On se pose moins de questions !


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

Nous, chez nous, pour réfléchir, on utilise un miroir... :mouais:   

même à la blague du lundi ils n'en voulaient pas de celle la ....:love: 

bon je sors....:rose: :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ça te dérange, viens dans la cour, on va règler ça à mains nues et au couteau de boucher.




Si j'ai le choix, je veux bien prendre le couteau de boucher, je te laisse les mains nues.


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai le choix, je veux bien prendre le couteau de boucher, je te laisse les mains nues.


Regarde bien en haut à droite...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ça te dérange



D'façon ça me dérange pas. 
C'était une super explication!


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien en haut à droite...



Je vois le boucher, mais pas le couteau...


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien en haut à droite...



Nu sous le tablier.... C'est possible de l'avoir en plus grand format par MP ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Sous le tablier... paraît que c'est à cran d'arrêt en plus !! 


(Damned ! Grilled  )


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (joli sujet. C'est quand qu'on va commencer à parler de voyeurisme malsain, tout ça... là, ça va me plaire encore plus )


 
Qu'est ce que je ne ferais pas pour te plaire ! 

C'est justement pour éviter le voyeurisme malsain, à une époque certes où les infos sur le posteur _observé_ étaient bien plus (trop) complètes, que je suis passée en invisible. Pour éviter les concierges autrement dit, qui derrière le petit rideau de leur loge composent et recomposent à l'envie la vie des gens.. 
A une époque où ce genre de comportements et leurs répercussions m'atteignaient bien plus qu'il ne l'aurait fallu, ça je l'accorde.
Mais l'habitude p) est restée. 
Et n'ayant jamais le réflexe de regarder qui est connecté avant de poster (pourquoi d'ailleurs ?  ), je n'ai jamais pensé que c'était très important d'être vu(e)..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Ploum ploum ploum...

:rose:


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'habitude p) est restée.


Maintenant que tu le dis, je m'en souviens très bien. 


> Et n'ayant jamais le réflexe de regarder qui est connecté avant de poster (pourquoi d'ailleurs ?  ), je n'ai jamais pensé que c'était très important d'être vu(e)..


D'être vu, non. D'être lu, oui. Quand je poste et que personne ne lit, j'en suis malade pendant quinze jours. 



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ploum, ploum, ploum


J'allais te proposer un mp récapitulatif, mais je vois que ce n'est pas la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Je suis preneur quand même pour le mp !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un a vu Rezba passer?
Parait qu'il a posté à droite à gauche, mais j'ai rien vu...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je ne ferais pas pour te plaire !
> 
> C'est justement pour éviter le voyeurisme malsain, à une époque certes où les infos sur le posteur _observé_ étaient bien plus (trop) complètes, que je suis passée en invisible. Pour éviter les concierges autrement dit, qui derrière le petit rideau de leur loge composent et recomposent à l'envie la vie des gens..
> A une époque où ce genre de comportements et leurs répercussions m'atteignaient bien plus qu'il ne l'aurait fallu, ça je l'accorde.
> ...


L'époque UBBthreads ?   me rappelle pas de ce que tu dis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu Rezba passer?
> Parait qu'il a posté à droite à gauche, mais j'ai rien vu...


M'est avis que ses posts sont plus à gauche qu'à droite...  



Et pour l'époque UBB, pensez aux Nioubs. Des infos! des infos!


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'époque UBBthreads ?  me rappelle pas de ce que tu dis


 
Eh ! J'suis pas si vieille 

Mais il manque une précision dans mon post effectivement. Les options _d'observation précise_ étaient liées à l'acquisition du pack, Monsieur le cas clinique !  
Depuis supprimées


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quand je poste et que personne ne lit, j'en suis malade pendant quinze jours.


Sache que tu as au moins un fidèle lecteur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Justement... tout le monde aimerait bien l'identifier...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Justement... tout le monde aimerait bien l'identifier...


Abruti.


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sache que tu as au moins un fidèle lecteur.



Celui qui a acquis la licence du fil RSS spécial rezba programmé par SM ? Depuis que je connais l'existence de ce programme, je ne me permets plus aucun prout en public.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

pour répondre à Bobby...
la majeure partie du temps que je passe en "invisibilité", c'est parce que....j'ai oublié que j'étais "invisible" !!.....:rose: :rateau: 
je m'en aperçois uniquement en regardant la liste des connectés; ce qui implique je ne regarde quasiment jamais la "liste" avant de poster.... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment arrêter de l'appeler thirium  Sinon il va demander une place dans le tableau périodique


c'est vrai ça !....pourquoi tout le monde s'acharne à m'ajouter une voyelle systématiquement ?!.... :mouais:
et à foutre le bazar dans l'ordre de ces lettres ?!....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! J'suis pas si vieille
> 
> Mais il manque une précision dans mon post effectivement. Les options _d'observation précise_ étaient liées à l'acquisition du pack, Monsieur le cas clinique !
> Depuis supprimées


Ouf je commencais à m'inquiéter de moi 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui a acquis la licence du fil RSS spécial rezba programmé par SM ? Depuis que je connais l'existence de ce programme, je ne me permets plus aucun prout en public.


Comme le disait backcat j'aimerais bien retrouver cet enfoiré qui a pas payé


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> un nouveau sujet trépidant, bourré dintérêt et truffé dhumour glacé et sophistiqué!
> :rateau:
> :mouais:



Si je puis me permettre, on dirait du Danielle Steel


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf je commencais à m'inquiéter de moi
> 
> 
> Comme le disait backcat j'aimerais bien retrouver cet enfoiré qui a pas payé




Tu vend toujours une licence?  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

Pendant qu'on est dans les confidences, je vais vous confier certaines de mes occupations de lorsque j'étais un supermodo.
Je disposais à l'époque de pouvoirs énormes. Je pouvais, par exemple,voir la culotte des filles qui postaient, si tant est qu'elles ouvraient grand la bouche en ahanant sur leur clavier faute d'avoir effectué une formation dactylo correcte. ce n'est qu'un exemple.
Une de mes occupations consistait donc à surveiller l'activité de quelques comptes "dormants", créés par des trolls de base ou de splendeur, aux fins de continuer à lire le forum avec les facilités d'usage (abonnements, etc). Pour ce faire, ils créaient un compte, se gardait bien de poster avec, histoire de ne pas être dans la liste des utilisateurs, ni de laisser trainer des IP dans des posts, et suivaient ainsi l'actualité des forums.
Y'en avait deux ou trois de repérés, des emm... comme ça.
Sauf que, en regardant de plus près, je m'aperçu que d'autres posteurs, parfois illustres, utilisaient fréquemment ce genre de "vigies" anonymes. Pourquoi ? Pour ne pas être vu des modos ? Pour assouvir leur curiosité sans que cela ne se voit ? Pour ne pas que l'on sache qu'ils passaient leurs journées sur le forum ?
Je n'en sait rien, je ne l'ai jamais su. Et je doute que les intéressés viennent me donner le sens de ça.
L'âme humaine est pleine de mystères...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Il y a une âme de voyeur qui sommeille dans beaucoup de personnes. La vie est un théâtre, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une de mes occupations consistait donc à surveiller l'activité de quelques comptes "dormants", créés par des trolls de base ou de splendeur, aux fins de continuer à lire le forum avec les facilités d'usage (abonnements, etc). Pour ce faire, ils créaient un compte, se gardait bien de poster avec, histoire de ne pas être dans la liste des utilisateurs, ni de laisser trainer des IP dans des posts, et suivaient ainsi l'actualité des forums.
> Y'en avait deux ou trois de repérés, des emm... comme ça.
> Sauf que, en regardant de plus près, je m'aperçu que d'autres posteurs, parfois illustres, utilisaient fréquemment ce genre de "vigies" anonymes. Pourquoi ? Pour ne pas être vu des modos ? Pour assouvir leur curiosité sans que cela ne se voit ? Pour ne pas que l'on sache qu'ils passaient leurs journées sur le forum ?
> Je n'en sait rien, je ne l'ai jamais su. Et je doute que les intéressés viennent me donner le sens de ça.
> L'âme humaine est pleine de mystères...


En même temps ça fout les boules


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ça fout les boules




Bah y'a bien des modos qui  ont un deuxième pseudo:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Des noms, on veut des noms!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Des noms, on veut des noms!



par MP uniquement


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Les modos ont tous les droits.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les modos ont tous les droits.


Cuissage compris ?


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les modos ont tous les droits.




J'adore cette phrase: "faite ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les modos ont tous les droits.



Ce qui ne les empêche pas d'être parfois tordus et parfois tordants


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cuissage compris ?





rraaaaaahhhhhhh !!! Lovely

je veux être modo !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cuissage compris ?


Bien évidemment. Fais pas ton étonnée...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette phrase: "faite ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" :rateau:


Adorer ça sert à rien. Comprendre et appliquer, c'est mieux.

Une explication peut-être ?


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une âme de voyeur qui sommeille dans beaucoup de personnes.



Y avait déjà un cochon, etc. C'est une vraie ménagerie là-dedans ! 

Et tous en train de ronfler, en plus, faut pas s'étonner si on voit plein de gens avec des écouteurs dans les oreilles pour changer un peu de musique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Adorer ça sert à rien. Comprendre et appliquer, c'est mieux.
> 
> Une explication peut-être ?


Non, un ban ce serait plus approprié...


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cuissage compris ?





			
				le chat de la cave a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment. Fais pas ton étonnée...



Oui, enfin, ça c'est la théorie : le boulot de modo, c'est épuisant, la migraine guette alors...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne les empêche pas d'être parfois tordus et parfois tordants


Je signale juste que je ne me suis pas prononcé dans le fil qui parle de portance pénienne... Pouvez toujours courir pour que je parle.

Tordu. Non mais.


Pas tant que ça d'abord...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Yep je suis invisible, sur tous les forums.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je signale juste que je ne me suis pas prononcé dans le fil qui parle de portance pénienne... Pouvez toujours courir pour que je parle.




Alors que pour balancer sur les pustules des autres, là, ya du monde!


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2006)

Déjà que je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur des tas de trucs qui ne sont pas invisibles et dont je sais qu'ils sont là, à côté, tout près...

Alors si je me rends invisible, comment vais-je me retrouver ?


----------



## Patamach (29 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Yep je suis invisible, sur tous les forums.



et t'as réussi à rentrer dans le vestiaire des filles?
sinon j'vois pas l'intérêt ... en fait.
voilà voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les modos ont tous les droits.


Etant assez gauche...
...vous ne m'aurez pas.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi, je suis invisible en fait. Mes posts provoquent une consternation générale et personne n'y répond, comme si je n'existais plus (remarquez des fois il vaut mieux).


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Yep je suis invisible, sur tous les forums.




Ah tiens t'es là toi ? J'tavais pas vu ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Je crois avoir entendu un bruit?

...


j'ai du me tromper.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens t'es là toi ? J'tavais pas vu ! :rateau:



C'est à cause de tes bouclettes


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de tes bouclettes



Venant d'un personnage à la vue à moitié obstruée ... C'est un peu l'hôpital qui tire sur l'ambulance en route vers la charité !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un personnage à la vue à moitié obstruée ...


Généralement, on voit la paille dans le nez du voisin sans se rendre compte qu'on en a plein dans la moustache...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je suis invisible en fait. Mes posts provoquent une consternation générale et personne n'y répond, comme si je n'existais plus (remarquez des fois il vaut mieux).


Boh, ben faut pas dire ça...
Sinon t'es qui?


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Venant d'un personnage à la vue à moitié obstruée ... C'est un peu l'hôpital qui tire sur l'ambulance en route vers la charité !



Merdre, alors, j'avais pas vu 
Va falloir que je m'extirpe ce machin.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merdre, alors, j'avais pas vu
> Va falloir que je m'extirpe ce machin.




depuis le temps, laisses le. Ca te donne un genre.....


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Adorer ça sert à rien. Comprendre et appliquer, c'est mieux.
> 
> Une explication peut-être ?



Oui je veux bien une explication:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

La bonne réponse à ma question c'était "non merci, je n'ai que trop bien compris, je m'excuse"...

Une explication peut-être ? :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La bonne réponse à ma question c'était "non merci, je n'ai que trop bien compris, je m'excuse"...
> 
> Une explication peut-être ? :mouais:




oui car je suis un peu perdu là


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

un coup oui un coup non ... Selon l'humeur ou la météo...Souvent femme varie...Bien fou est qui s'y fie 

ps : manque une case dans le sondage pour voter


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> oui car je suis un peu perdu là


Tu veux que je t'aide à te perdre mieux ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La bonne réponse à ma question c'était "non merci, je n'ai que trop bien compris, je m'excuse"...
> 
> Une explication peut-être ? :mouais:



Je compatis, c'est terrible de n'être point compris. Un peu de valériane pour te remettre ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Ni anxieux, ni angoissé... mais merci de l'attention.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ni anxieux, ni angoissé... mais merci de l'attention.




J'ai compris comme quoi un peu de repos ça aide  merci BackCat


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2006)

Là ils sont tous invisibles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Là ils sont tous invisibles...



L'impression d'avoir déjà un pied au paradis ? :mouais: Non


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'aide à te perdre mieux ?





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ni anxieux, ni angoissé...


Hinhinhin !....  
modérateur.....:rateau: ...
je ne note qu'une différence par rapport à mon ancien boulot (barman !); le fait de ne pas pouvoir "attraper" quelqu'un par le col et lui casser un cendrier sur la tête.... 
 
sinon le ban est aussi bien virtuellement que physiquement possible......


----------



## La mouette (29 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'impression d'avoir déjà un pied au paradis ? :mouais: Non



Mes ailes revivent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mes ailes revivent



ça devient très compliqué, une mouette qui se prend pour un ange voguant au gré des flots sur son vieux grément  . C'est plus Léman, c'est l'aimant


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

1 - t'es invisble et tu browses l'forum toute la journée
2 - tu te mets en visible et tu postes : un petit coucou en passant 
3-  tu te remets en invisible


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ça devient très compliqué, une mouette qui se prend pour un ange voguant au gré des flots sur son vieux grément  . C'est plus Léman, c'est l'aimant



Une mouette a des ailes, et pas que dans la bible, elles sont bien visible il me semble, lorsqu'elles volent...mes cousins les goelants en ont même de très grandes ( des ailes  )..mais bon ...elles doivent t'être invisibles...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> un coup oui un coup non ... Selon l'humeur ou la météo...Souvent femme varie...Bien fou est qui s'y fie



NON.

Souvent femme varie, bien *fol* qui s'y fie.

Un peu de respect pour nos vieux adages... 
Ou j'appelle Pascal 77 (avec son tout nouveau green powa)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> NON.
> 
> Souvent femme varie, bien *fol* qui s'y fie.
> 
> ...



 
mais aussi :
La femme est l'avenir de l'homme
Ce que femme veut, Dieu le veut.

 :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2006)

Tiens, c'est le quart d'heure Sancho Pansa.


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

_

si quelqu'un veut bien me rappeler le sujet originel et me faire une petit résumé des sujets dérivés abordés&#8230; bobbynountchak peut-être ?_




			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _bobbynountchak peut-être ?_


c'est qui lui ?


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui lui ?



un membre?


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Confit d'oie
Confit d'oie
A ton seigneuuuuuur .... (comme disait Honorin)



_toi tu as gagné le droit de faire une recherche à &#8220;quelques paroissiens&#8221;


  

bisous by Nephou_


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> si quelqu'un veut bien me rappeler le sujet originel et me faire une petit résumé des sujets dérivés abordés bobbynountchak peut-être ?_




L'invisibilité a ceci d'extraordinaire, c'est qu'elle stimule l'imagination ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Mars 2006)

Perso, j'ai décidé, v'là longtemps, de me me connecter en invisible. Je ne me pose plus de questions, qui me voit ou non, c'est ainsi.

J'apprécie le virtuel pour certains de ses avantages.   

On a dû le dire, mais les petites boules jaunes ou rouges, en bas en gauche, sont assez visibles quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> si quelqu'un veut bien me rappeler le sujet originel et me faire une petit résumé des sujets dérivés abordés bobbynountchak peut-être ?_




Ok, ok, si le modérateur demande, voici le rappel :



			
				Votre serviteur a dit:
			
		

> Dou la question :
> Quest-ce donc diable que vous avez dans la couenne, tas de fripons?!
> Dou vient cette fâcheuse habitude de vous planquer comme une bande de vils pleutres?
> 
> ...






Par contre pour le résumé, je me dévoue pas.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

résumé a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis invisible, pour pas qu&#8217;on sache que je suis là (préciser)		7	=14,29%
> Oui je suis invisible, mais je sais pas trop pourquoi (préciser quand même)		4	=8,16%
> Oui, je suis invisible, mais c&#8217;est pour faire comme DocEvil (je suis un sale copieur)		1	=2,04%
> Ah merde j&#8217;avais pas vu qu&#8217;on pouvait être invisible, c&#8217;est comment qu&#8217;on fait?		11	=22,45%
> Moi invisible? Jamais!		26	=53,06%



voila pour le résumé, je me suis dévoué


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'on est dans les confidences, je vais vous confier certaines de mes occupations de lorsque j'étais un supermodo.
> Je disposais à l'époque de *pouvoirs énormes*. Je pouvais, par exemple,voir la culotte des filles qui postaient, si tant est qu'elles ouvraient grand la bouche en ahanant sur leur clavier faute d'avoir effectué une formation dactylo correcte. ce n'est qu'un exemple.
> Une de mes occupations consistait donc à surveiller l'activité de quelques comptes "dormants", créés par des trolls de base ou de splendeur, aux fins de continuer à lire le forum avec les facilités d'usage (abonnements, etc). Pour ce faire, ils créaient un compte, se gardait bien de poster avec, histoire de ne pas être dans la liste des utilisateurs, ni de laisser trainer des IP dans des posts, et suivaient ainsi l'actualité des forums.
> Y'en avait deux ou trois de repérés, des emm... comme ça.
> ...



Finalement, et pour ne pas revenir totalement sur le sujet initial mais plutôt sur ces dérives, ce qui m'intéresse ici c'est ça : LES SUPERS POUVOIRS... gniarkkk.

Ou plutôt, ce que VOUS, les rouges et les verts (feu les violets, sic), faites de vos pouvoirs.

D'ailleurs quels sont ses pouvoirs? 

J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont différents selon les personnes. 
Tenez, si on prend Nephou : C'est une main de fer dans un gant de velours. Classe. 
Backcat ou Amok, nos précieusetés (comme dirait l'autre  ), sont plus proches de l'omnipotence (pas l'impotence, hein!) avec un poil de cruauté, le plus souvent dirigé vers les plus jeunes d'entre nous.
Un plaisir sadique à lire. 
D'autres encore, qui nous ont quittés depuis était capable de remettre de l'ordre dans un fil, tel que l'on se croit dans les jardins de Versailles.
Certains sont même capables d'apaiser des posteurs échauffés par plusieurs heures de dérive éthylique et de mettre tout le monde d'accord.

Bref, quels sont ses satanés pouvoirs? 

Ah oui, autre chose, est-il vrai que certains posteurs, disparus depuis, sont en train de sécher dans ce lieu secret, plus connu sous le nom de "Bar des modos"???


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, et pour ne pas revenir totalement sur le sujet initial mais plutôt sur ces dérives, ce qui m'intéresse ici c'est ça : LES SUPERS POUVOIRS... gniarkkk.
> 
> Ou plutôt, ce que VOUS, les rouges et les verts (feu les violets, sic), faites de vos pouvoirs.
> 
> ...




Je pense que c'est dû à la personnalité de chacun des modos, et admin 
Pour le bar des modos, je sais qu'il existe d'ailleurs j' ai vu une fois un titre du genre "rions un peu avant leurs bannissement !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bar des modos, je sais qu'il existe d'ailleurs j' ai vu une fois un titre du genre "rions un peu avant leurs bannissement !!!!!:rateau:



C'est le genre d'ânerie qui me donne envie d'utiliser mes super pouvoirs....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre d'ânerie qui me donne envie d'utiliser mes super pouvoirs....


En voilà une bonne idée, une démo!
 Et sur Jojo en plus, génial.


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre d'ânerie qui me donne envie d'utiliser mes super pouvoirs....



Je ne plaisante pas. Quand un ancien modo a été remplacé il a montré une image où on voyait le bar des modos et j'ai vu un fil qui s'appelait ainsi!!!





_c'est bien ce que la mouette te reproche&#8230; n'insiste pas 


Bisous by Nephou
_


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre d'ânerie qui me donne envie d'utiliser mes super pouvoirs....


 ça se confirme : une mouette c'est plein de zêle  _en plus c'est pas le titre exact 


  
_


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne plaisante pas.Quand un ancien modo a été remplacé il a montré une image où on voyait le bar des modos et j'ai vu un fil qui s'appelait ainsi!!!



Tes infos ne sont pas exactes ...et l'intérêt de ton affirmation est plus que limitée.
Je ne désire pas créer de polémique, dans cette endroit de bonne humeur et d'échanges


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

La raison pour laquelle je me connecte des que je suis sur macG est très simple:

certains sujets méritent d'être réactif.

Sujets sérieux: déja que la rédaction du post prend un minimum de temps, tu vas en plus penser à te connecter... Ca a l'air bête, mais certains sujets sont "prenant", le simple fait d'aller sur la page d'identification peut te faire perdre le peu d'inspiration que tu as. je sais, je suis basique (j'assume):rose:

Sujets moins sérieux: le post doit partir tout de suite, une réction à un commentaire...:love::love:

Etre en invisible reviendrait pour moi à:

se préparer une bonne baston, être assis sur la moto, attendre l'occasion et quand ça se présente, aller chercher les clés dans le blouson, démarer... T'imahines la perte de temps?

Efficacité. coucou:Woulf)


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Tu confonds entre "être invisible" et "venir consulter le forum sans se connecter".
Après, je veux bien élargir le "débat" si on peut appeler ça comme ça, à cet aspect de la chose...

Mais ce n'est pas exactement pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds entre "être invisible" et "venir consulter le forum sans se connecter".
> Après, je veux bien élargir le "débat" si on peut appeler ça comme ça, à cet aspect de la chose...
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas exactement pareil.




Oups, tu as raison, j'avais oublié cett partie de ta présentation. Ca prouve au moins que je n'y pensais même pas. Maintenant que tu me le dis.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison




Ca devient une habitude!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne plaisante pas. Quand un ancien modo a été remplacé il a montré une image où on voyait le bar des modos et j'ai vu un fil qui s'appelait ainsi!!!


Il y a aussi à distinguer entre visible et trop visible.


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne plaisante pas. Quand un ancien modo a été remplacé il a montré une image où on voyait le bar des modos et j'ai vu un fil qui s'appelait ainsi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne plaisantes pas, et tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. C'est ça, qui fout les boules.
Trouve donc ce fil que tu évoques, et remonte-le nous.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Bon...
Les mecs, si vous lui répondez tous comme ça, il va encore pas comprendre, va falloir lui expliquer pendant trois plombes, tout le monde va finir par s'énerver, et ça va encore être le bordel!
Et après, Nephou va débouler pour me demander un compte-rendu en 7 exemplaires contre-signés par Amok...

Et on va me dire que j'ai ouvert un fil décousu (Woh pitin celui-là il est digne de Pascal77  )

Bref, quand certains la ferment, autant en profiter et ne pas leur donner l'occasion de la rouvrir.

...

Comment ça je suis sec?


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2006)

Certes, bobby. Mais je ne me souviens pas qu'un autre que moi ait montré une image de ce fil. Et j'y ai suffisamment posté pour en connaitre le titre.
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fond. Mais si Link n'insistait pas tant, parfois, nous n'aurions pas besoin de lui demander lourdement de faire amende honorable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Link n'insistait pas tant, parfois, nous n'aurions pas besoin de lui demander lourdement de faire amende honorable.




Ce qu'il ne fera pas dans tous les cas, nous le savons tous...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il ne fera pas dans tous les cas, nous le savons tous...


Est-ce que le fait que cette mauvaise volonté soit systématique suffit à la justifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est dû à la personnalité de chacun des modos, et admin
> Pour le bar des modos, je sais qu'il existe d'ailleurs j' ai vu une fois un titre du genre "rions un peu avant leurs bannissement !!!!!:rateau:


Fil dans lequel tu as le record de citations avec ton alter égal SMG...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le fait que cette mauvaise volonté soit systématique suffit à la justifier ?


Pas du tout, je suis d'accord.
Mais quand tu sais qu'insister ne sert à rien, quelle attitude choisir?
Insister dans le vide, ou "rien faire et laisser braire", comme dirait l'autre dessinateur, là?


----------



## Imaginus (30 Mars 2006)

Mais non moi aussi je veux jouer !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, je suis d'accord.
> Mais quand tu sais qu'insister ne sert à rien, quelle attitude choisir?
> Insister dans le vide, ou "rien faire et laisser braire", comme dirait l'autre dessinateur, là?


Il reste une autre voie dont les modérateurs disposent et usent le cas échéant.


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Fil dans lequel tu as le record de citations avec ton alter égal SMG...




Désole de te contredire Backcat  mais SMG et moi nous sommes différent!! comme même


----------



## Imaginus (30 Mars 2006)

merci pour cette contribution d'un niveau qui, je l'espère, n'est pas le seul à t'être accessible


_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Désole de te contredire Backcat  mais SMG et moi nous sommes différent!! comme même


Purée... T'as raison. J'ai bien l'impression que tu es pire. Tu sais, tu as l'air de bien t'amuser là, mais tu nous les brises menu quand même globalement. Faut l'dire. Alors un jour qui sera pas fait comme un autre, je vais pousser la politesse jusqu'à t'expliquer les choses, leur pourquoi et leur comment et tu vas voir que Finn_Atlas, à côté de moi, c'est la clémence faite modérateur.

Je n'espère même pas que tu aies compris. Bien au contraire d'ailleurs. Tu peux prendre ça pour de la prévention.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> mais SMG et moi nous sommes différent!!




Et voilà.
Vous l'avez réveillé, il nous a encore pondu une perle...

REZBA SALAUD!! REVIENS ET ASSUME MAINTENANT!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... T'as raison. J'ai bien l'impression que tu es pire. Tu sais, tu as l'air de bien t'amuser là, mais tu nous les brises menu quand même globalement. Faut l'dire. Alors un jour qui sera pas fait comme un autre, je vais pousser la politesse jusqu'à t'expliquer les choses, leur pourquoi et leur comment et tu vas voir que Finn_Atlas, à côté de moi, c'est la clémence faite modérateur.
> 
> Je n'espère même pas que tu aies compris. Bien au contraire d'ailleurs. Tu peux prendre ça pour de la prévention.




Tiens nos relations se sont distendu


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Désole de te contredire Backcat  mais SMG et moi nous sommes différent!!



De fait, je trouvais SMG plus rigolo, si je me rappelle bien, il m'avait même amené à m'intéresser à l'archéologie Maltaise.  (peut-être a-t-il changé )

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet des invisibles ou en débordant un peu du sujet, quand même, de l'incognito, je ne savais pas que Finn s'appelait Clémence, le cachottier (ou cachotier suivant les heures). On en apprend tous les jours au bar.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

C'est pas plutôt Claire qu'il s'appelle Finn ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

_bon et c'est qui encore qui va passer le balais après ça ? Link, pour conclure le fait que tu aies vu une chose ne veut pas dire que tu as à claironner ce que tu as vu&#8230; surtout après que les principaux intéressé a.k.a. (alias si tu préfères) les modérateurs passés et présents ont essayé de te faire passer le message que « bon on a compris ça suffit merci »_

Pour en revenir aux montons oranges à poils mous :

Si je suis désormais invisible (ne pas confondre avec le Doc qui lui est indivisible  ) c'est parce qu'en général je suis tout le temps connecté. C'est à dire que j'ai toujours un onglet de firefox qui traîne en ces lieux. Or Je ne suis pas tout le temps devant un ordinateur&#8230; (enfin si mais pas celui-là). Voilà.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà.
> Vous l'avez réveillé, il nous a encore pondu une perle...
> 
> REZBA SALAUD!! REVIENS ET ASSUME MAINTENANT!!!


Bobby, je comprends que tu sois navré qu'un louche paltoquet embrouille ton fil, plutôt bien parti 
Mais il faut savoir prendre du recul, accepter les impondérables de l'existence (surtout de l'existence des fils). Comme l'a dit l'autre : vanité des vanités, tout est vanité, et l'autre encore :


_Rien n'est jamais acquis au joyeux forumeur
Ni son statut de vert, ni son poids de coups de boules
Et quand il ouvre un fil, c'est autour du cou qu'il enroule
la corde du troll qui le pendra dans l'heure
Sa vie est un étrange et douloureux divorce

Il n'y a pas de thread heureux
À peine le temps d'en rire
Il est déjà fermé_

Bon, on n'en est pas là, et si l'un a un pseudo qui, forcément, pousse à en dire pis que pendre, il nous revient de repêcher l'hameçon.  

Vraiment fatigué, ces jours-ci, je suis 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt Claire qu'il s'appelle Finn ?


J'en reste bouche bée, pour ne pas dire muet comme une huître. 


Sinon, entre modos, et entre modos et admins, comment ça se passe : c'est la communauté, la vraie genre Alice's restaurant ? ou il y en a qui sont plus invisibles que d'autres  ?

Vous le voyez, Benjamin, quand il vient faire un tour ?  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que j'ai toujours un onglet de firefox qui traîne en ces lieux.


Maintenant, on le sait, pour MacGé, Nephou, c'est un ongle incarné 



_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis désormais invisible (ne pas confondre avec le Doc qui lui est indivisible  ) c'est parce qu'en général je suis tout le temps connecté. C'est à dire que j'ai toujours un onglet de firefox qui traîne en ces lieux. Or Je ne suis pas tout le temps devant un ordinateur (enfin si mais pas celui-là). Voilà.




Alors Nephou, je suis bien content que tu en sois revenu au sujet (c'était inespéré)...
Mais je dois avouer un truc : je n'ai RIEN compris à ta démonstration. 

Tu es invisible parce que tu es toujours connecté?
Je vois pas le rapport...

Mais c'est peut être parce que je suis bas de plafond (Cf la petite photo, juste à gauche, là, oui, voilà)


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

Je ne veux pas recevoir de m.p. en tant "modo qui traine dans le coin" à la moindre apparition de mon pseudonyme en bas de page ou quand le cercle est vert. Pour me donner le temps du recul (Doc  ) en cas de demande. J'ai déjà assez au boulot de demandes "dans la minute".
_
Je veux également tel le faucon la buse  l'aigle royal pouvoir fondre sur les contributeurs sans prévenir. Sachez donc qu'à l'instar du _hun,_ le modo est dans le soleil.



_


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Ah!
Tu vois, quand tu expliques bien!


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

ça me laisse perplexe le fait d'envoyer un MP à quelqu'un (qu'il soit modo ou pas !) uniquement si tu l'as "sous le nez" ?!....:mouais:
encore plus perplexe, si c'est un modo d'ailleurs !...
la "personne" recevra le message quoiqu'il arrive....
_mais si certains ont des envies pressantes...._


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nos relations se sont distendu


Ben habilles-tpoi en bleu on te verra pas avec la caméra


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben habilles-tpoi en bleu on te verra pas avec la caméra


Chut, tu vas le réveiller!


Bobby, moi je suis toujours visible et comme Nephou j'ai toujours une ou deux fenêtres ouvertes sur Macg. Même quand je suis pas là. 

Pourquoi? Une seule réponse possible SM© est mon idole.


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça me laisse perplexe le fait d'envoyer un MP à quelqu'un (qu'il soit modo ou pas !) uniquement si tu l'as "sous le nez" ?!....:mouais:
> encore plus perplexe, si c'est un modo d'ailleurs !...
> la "personne" recevra le message quoiqu'il arrive....
> _mais si certains ont des envies pressantes...._



Parce que tu te places dans une situation où tu vas écrire un mp pour réagir, discuter.

Souvent, les discours sur les modos tournent autour de leur pouvoir de coercition, de contrainte. Pourtant le gros du travail d'un modo, c'est du ménage.

Quand j'étais modo, j'avais une boita-empé de 500 messages, que je vidais très souvent. Elle était pleine de demandes d'effacements de message, de corrections de posts après dépassement du temps d'édition, de demandes techniques complémentaires, de coups de gueule, voire d'insultes, de question d'arbitrage de mes propres collègues, etc...

Et pourtant, je faisais en sorte de ne pas être visible. Je prends un exemple : un posteur pose une bouse, s'en va faire un tour, reviens 4 heures après, se relit et se dit : "ah non, là, j'ai déconné". Poussé par la honte, il décide de faire appel à un technicien de surface pour transformer le contenu de son post. Il regarde vite fait la liste des connectés, et demande au modo de permanence, celui qu'il "voit", de bien vouloir réparer sa bétise. La plupart du temps, le choix se fait comme ça.
Autre exemple, encore plus insidieux : Il fut un temps où je disposais de la capacité de lire un mp qui m'était envoyé avec accusé de réception sans pour cela avoir à renvoyer l'accusé (au temps où l'envoi d'AR était quasi automatique). C'était bien. Couplé à l'invisibilité, ça permettait de plaider que je n'étais pas au courant ! 
Et pour revenir à ce que dit nephou, sur la question des pages de forum ouvertes. Je me connecte de plusieurs postes de travail. Il m'arrive fréquemment de partir du boulot en laissant affiché une page de macGé. Choisir le mode invisible, c'est aussi une façon de laisser une fois pour toutes le doute sur ma présence ou non. Quand tu es modo, c'est un vrai avantage : si quelqu'un te contacte "dans l'urgence" (et nombreux sont ceux qui pensent leur demande urgente), il ne comprendrait pas que tu ne réagisses pas, il te voit, là, en bas de sa page, connecté au forum !

Tu me diras, je ne te donne là que des exemples qui concernent mes occupations bénévoles passées. Mon invisibilité n'a donc plus lieu d'être. C'est sûrement vrai. A tel point que je vais faire l'essai de me rendre "visible" quelques temps.


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

vu comme ça, effectivement.........il y a sûrement des "comportements" que je ne soupçonne même pas !...:afraid:...quoique je puisse m'en faire une idée !.....  
_...des insultes !!!....:mouais: :hein: _
quand à poser une "bouse", ça m'arrive comme tout le monde mais je ne demande pas "l'effacement"; j'estime que je n'avais qu'à faire attention !! :rose: :hein: 
ou ne pas poster bourré !!....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vu comme ça, effectivement.........il y a sûrement des "comportements" que je ne soupçonne même pas !...:afraid:...quoique je puisse m'en faire une idée !.....
> _...des insultes !!!....:mouais: :hein: _
> quand à poser une "bouse", ça m'arrive comme tout le monde mais je ne demande pas "l'effacement"; j'estime que je n'avais qu'à faire attention !! :rose: :hein:
> ou ne pas poster bourré !!....:rateau:



c'est vrai qu'à lire certains post ici, on se dit que dans le fond on est de grands naifs . J'ai découvert une fonctionnalité, je découvre que les gens s'insultent par mp interposé ! (les mêmes le feraient ils "en vrai"?

Bon, c'est comme ça. Surprenant.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

le post de Rezba est, comme d'habitude , très instructif, pas tant sur la visibilité présumée des modos que sur le rôle des modos ou plus exactement sur le rôle, ou la mission, que leur attribuent les forumeurs

Bon, faudrait que je songe à envoyer plus de MP aux modos. Mais non, vraiment, je crois que je vais avoir du mal à faire ça souvent  (je l'ai déjà fait quand même, au moins une fois, peut-être deux, peut-être plus si mon Alzheimer s'en mêle, mais je promets, ce n'es pas moi qui remplissais la boîte à MP de rezba )


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> les mêmes le feraient ils "en vrai"?



C'est une très bonne question mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'on puisse y répondre en-dehors de la vraie vie : d'une certaine façon, les forumeurs sont tous "invisibles", même si certains le sont plus que d'autres. D'ailleurs, ça me rappelle des phrases de Marcel que je lisais l'autre soir où il disait, en gros , que même dans la vraie vie, il n'est pas évident de bien "visualiser" les gens et surtout leur complexité


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

En gros, on voit surtout l'utilité pour les modérateurs quoi...Là dessus je comprends très bien.
Par contre les autres... C'est qu'ils veulent pas le dire mais ils veulent tous faire comme DocEvil, les fripons. 

Ah tiens au fait... 





J'l'ai eu l'salaud!  (Rezba, hein, pas DocEvil)
(Ou comment donner envie à quelqu'un de repasser invisible...  )


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'à lire certains post ici, on se dit que dans le fond on est de grands naifs . J'ai découvert une fonctionnalité, je découvre que les gens s'insultent par mp interposé ! (les mêmes le feraient ils "en vrai"?
> 
> Bon, c'est comme ça. Surprenant.


Tiens, en cherchant des vieux mps dégoulinants de méchanceté, je tombe sur cette recommandation de mon ex-camarade supermodo, bilbo :



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis, il serait bon que tu te mettes en mode invisible. Le jour où un chieur viendra couiner parce que son sujet a été fermé ou qu'il a été banni, ça sera utile. S'il te voit te balader sur les forums alors que tu es à la pèche aux infos pour savoir comment traiter le problème ça risque de l'énerver encore davantage parce que tu ne réagis pas dans la seconde. Les paranoïaques sont d'un prévisible.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 (pardonne-moi de divulguer l'un de nos échanges privés, gérard)

Sinon, j'ai trouvé pas mal d'insultes dans mes archives. Celle qui revient la plus fréquemment est :
"je t'emmerde"
sinon, y'a aussi beaucoup de
"con.ard",
 du
 "j'en ai rien à foutre"
un magnifique
"j'emmerde les nazis dans ton genre" (qui vient après un tout autant magnifique " j'timagine en train de te branler devant ton écran à effacer mes posts")

ou encore du gentil
"abruti".

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Tu oublierais pas "Kapo" ? 

A non c'est pour alèm ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai trouvé pas mal d'insultes dans mes archives. Celle qui revient la plus fréquemment est :
> "je t'emmerde"
> sinon, y'a aussi du
> "*******"
> ...



T'as oublié celle-là : 

 "T'es qu'un salopard"


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

Allez, on entonne en coeur :

_L'archiviste est de retour, 
Alleluia.
L'archiviste est de retour, 
Et on l'aime toujours_


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublierais pas "Kapo" ?
> 
> A non c'est pour alèm ça


Je retrouve pas un magnifique mp d'escargot de lanvin, donc je ne peux pas confirmer ou infirmer qu'on m'ait un jour traité de kapo ici. 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié celle-là :
> 
> "T'es qu'un salopard"


 Non, ça, c'est moi qui l'ai dit ! 
Et tu n'es qu'un salopard, parce que tu oublies le smiley qui va avec, et qui fait tout le sel de l'échange ! 


_bisous by Nephou

__
Merci pour ton edit, nephou. J'aurais du écrire "d'un désormais modérateur de MTM". _


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublierais pas "Kapo" ?
> 
> A non c'est pour alèm ça



Ah non, je revendique le kapo, petit chef, crétin, abruti...   Je dois en oublier... 

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'étais invisible en étant modo pour un peu les mêmes raisons données plus haut. Je suis repassé visible en redevenant un membre, car je ne vois pas vraiment la raison de me cacher avec ce statut.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

_faut il comprendre par là que tu es sans pudeur à ne pas cacher ton membre _


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublierais pas "Kapo" ?
> 
> A non c'est pour alèm ça



vbulletin me dit à propos de ton futur ban :



> supermoquette	[MGZ] alèm	31/03/2006	92 jours	30/06/2006, ~18h00	91 jours, 0 heures	ça commence à bien faire maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _faut il comprendre par là que tu es sans pudeur à ne pas cacher ton membre _



et la charte  t'en fais quoi galopin?:love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _faut il comprendre par là que tu es sans pudeur à ne pas cacher ton membre _



 Qu'ajouter de plus, sinon que tu as sinistrement raison.


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je revendique le kapo, petit chef, crétin, abruti...   Je dois en oublier...



C'est vrai que tu as eu ton lot... 
Ceci étant dit, et pour clore le chapitre "échapper aux insultes", la plus belle dont on ne m'ait jamais affublée est visible en clair dans ces forums, il s'agit de la mémorable "sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise", proférée à mon encontre par le "plus grand critique littéraire français", dixit un de ses épigones. Si vous n'avez jamais lu ce fil mythique, courrez-y ! 



> Pour en revenir au sujet, j'étais invisible en étant modo pour un peu les mêmes raisons données plus haut. Je suis repassé visible en redevenant un membre, car je ne vois pas vraiment la raison de me cacher avec ce statut.





			
				nephou a dit:
			
		

> _faut il comprendre par là que tu es sans pudeur à ne pas cacher ton membre _



moi, je dis ça, je dis rien... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> moi, je dis ça, je dis rien... :rateau:



Là je te répondrai aussi par la plus belle insulte que l'on m'aie faite: 



			
				***** a dit:
			
		

> Salopiaud à trois pattes, fouine transalpine, ragondin des champs, écureuil albinos.



 

Elle est précieusement encadrée et affichée sur la porte de ma boîte à MP. 


©


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise"


Assurément l'une des plus belles insultes depuis le départ de gribouille ().


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Assurément l'une des plus belles insultes depuis le départ de gribouille (&#8224.



Raaaaaahhh Lovely :love:




Je n'ai pas été sur son blog (existe t'il encore?), mais il était bien gratiné celui là. Bravo pour votre patience et pour l'esprit de corps.

P'ting, je penses que je me serais laché avec un type pareil.

trop bon. Quant à: "sous-taupe d'arrière-latrine pakistanaise", je la garde pour une prochaine occase :love: (chut: croyez ous qu'il y ait un copyright sur un truc pareil?)


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaaahhh Lovely :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il reste invisible mais ses [SIZE=-1]*Supos t'observent :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:*[/SIZE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> il reste invisible mais ses [SIZE=-1]*Supos t'observent :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:*[/SIZE]



Supos de satan tu veux dire? Arf!, j'en reviens pas.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

les voix de l'invisible sont impénétrables

un péon : 





> et pour finir il n'y de pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir et de pire sourd que celui qui ne veut entendre si tu veus je suis pret a vous donner , gribouille et toi , mon adresse msn pour continuer l'argumentation au moins tu pourras te defouler sur moi au lieu de lacher ton fiel sur se site merci d'avance pour nous.


gribouille "
Merci pour la proposition mais bon en commençant par "lacher ton fiel" c'est mal barré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je ne lache pas mon fiel j'exprime mes idées en les défendant de manière logique et argumentée. Après une fois que le pire se sera produit j'aurais des exemples plus impressionant à t'apporter mais en attendant je n'ai que des probabilités, du bon sens et quelques petits exemples."

visible = true


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

C'est la classe de coller des extraits de conversation privée...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est la classe de coller des extraits de conversation privée...


C'est un sottise de chercher de la classe en ce lieu.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> les voix de l'invisible sont impénétrables
> 
> un péon :
> 
> ...


bonne chose: son blog a pris l'eau. ou alors madame a jeté le petit avec l'eau du bain.

mauvaise chose: on sait pas où il est... un membre de cette assemblée l'aurait il hébergé à l'insu de son plein gré? :love::love:


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est la classe de coller des extraits de conversation privée...



c'est sur un forum publique  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un sottise de chercher de la classe en ce lieu.


Que veux-tu, je suis resté jeune et innocent comme un chaton tout juste né, ou un oisillon qui tête encore sa mère : 
Je m'étonne de tout et découvre avec effarement ce vaste monde, plein de dangers et de merveilles... et de connerie.





			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur un forum publique



Tiens, tu vois Docounet?
Je ne vois pas le rapport, je suis effaré, mes grands yeux sont remplis d'effroi.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

:mouais: d'ailleurs&#8230; quelqu'un a t-il encore des questions ou des témoignages à apporter sur l'état "invisible" offert par vbulletin  sinon&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: d'ailleurs&#8230; quelqu'un a t-il encore des questions ou des témoignages à apporter sur l'état "invisible" offert par vbulletin  sinon&#8230;


Je crois que "sinon", là...
On a bien rigolé mais on va peut être arrêter les frais.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu, je suis resté jeune et innocent comme un chaton tout juste né, ou un oisillon qui tête encore sa mère :
> Je m'étonne de tout et découvre avec effarement ce vaste monde, plein de dangers et de merveilles... et de connerie.
> 
> 
> ...



allez prends un chwing la c'est tres mauvais


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> allez prends un chwing la c'est tres mauvais






			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que "sinon", là...
> On a bien rigolé mais on va peut être arrêter les frais.



Je confirme :sleep:


----------

